# what size stall for 200r4?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i plan on changing my th350 out and going with a 200r4 in my 67 lemans. i have a healthy cam, i was told it was a bandit cam (thats all i know of it), and a mildly built 400, (some port work, intake, roller rockers, forged pistons, large ram air headers).

what size stall would i need for my car? its mostly used for cruising. thanks in advanceatriot:


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the rear gear? I had this trans in my monte. You will need the bracket for the TV cable, as this is the main thing that controls the fluid pressure in the trans. For a mild car, I would suggest an 1800 to 2,000 lock up convertor, and add the electronic lock up kit. I had a 2500 stall convertor in a 3.42 geared car and the trans never ran hot....


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i was told the 12 bolt under it had 3.55:1 gears, i have not confirmed that yet, but the rpm's to speed calculations seem close to it


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

To choose the optimum converter stall speed, you really need to know a lot about your engine. Specifically, at what rpm does it make the most torque? What does the torque curve (from a dyno run) look like? What you're trying to accomplish then is to choose a converter that will allow the engine to "flash" to an rpm where it's making good torque almost immediately at the hit of the throttle.

That's from a "pure racing" viewpoint. For a street driven or dual purpose car, there are additional concerns. You want the converter to be "loose enough" to let the engine flash to a good torque rpm but you also have to think about "non racing" operating modes too. But, you don't want the converter to be so loose that it's still slipping when you're driving down the highway at normal cruise rpm, because if it's slipping it'll be putting a lot of heat into the transmission and related systems, and that ain't good.

Bear


----------

